

Tesla taking orders for next summer now - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/want-a-tesla-next-year-get-in-line-now

======
Protophore
They've recently opened a Tesla showroom on El Camino just north of the
Stanford Mall. I wonder if they have any cars to test drive.

------
DabAsteroid
The $109,000 price can only be locked-in until the end of 2008. I think it can
reasonably be anticipated that the 2010 Tesla Roadster will be $119,000.

